# Phasenwächter für 500 Volt



## volker (26 Juli 2005)

hallo

ich bin auf der suche nach einem phasenwächter für 500 V,  3 Phasen.

ein paar hersteller bitte.


----------



## Per (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo Volker 

hier mal ein Link nach Tesch 

http://www.tesch.de/deutsch/messrelais/html/000006-6

Gruß Guido


----------



## lefrog (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich schmeisse noch 

www.pilz.de
http://www.pilz.com/german/products/cmt/monitoring/voltage.htm

ins rennen...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## edi (4 August 2005)

http://www.bender-de.com/


----------

